# Making Left Arm Tags (like Quicksilver, Fox, Hurley)



## burningburd (Nov 4, 2006)

K- 
A lot of the BIG companies out there put embroidered "tags" on the left arm of thier garments (i.e. quicksilver, hurley, fox, etc. . . ) 
My question is. . . How costly would it be to do the same on my t-shirts? It wouldn't be a very big tag. . . but I'd like to make a lot of them to put on all my shirts. Is there anyone out there that can offer up some info?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You would just need to get the little labels/tags made and then get them sewn onto the garments.

Just check around to a few of the label making places to see what the pricing would be. www.clothinglabels4u.com makes the tags and does relabeling. Other companies to get quotes from would be westcoastlabel, luckylabel.com, etc

I'm guessing that depending on the quantity that you order, it would probably be about .40-70 each for the label and the relabeling.


----------



## burningburd (Nov 4, 2006)

thanks I apprectiate it!


----------



## CastlemanInc (Sep 18, 2006)

Rodney said:


> You would just need to get the little labels/tags made and then get them sewn onto the garments.


Where do you get them sewn on ? 

I personally want to do as much work as possible myself. Does this mean I should learn how to use a sewing machine ?

Or is there a cost effective way to do it.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

It's a simple job, and you could quickly learn how to do it yourself (and only need a couple of small basic machines if on a smallish scale). The other traditional options are a local seamstress/fasion student, at the screenprinters, or at manufacture (I think AltApp offers this service, for one).


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

I do it myself - a big hassle, but I save a little. No big deal to sew it yourself, just takes time!


----------



## la32brn (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, check a local seamtress shop, they should be able to offer the service.


----------



## e_kalman (Jun 8, 2007)

I have bunch of shirts like that, they also have started to put them on the bottom hem, normally to left (from what I have seen). 

It is also getting trendy (with companies like them) to silk screen on the sleeve. cheaper too


----------

